# Equipment Info



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place or a person that could give any information on old fishing rod ,reels and lures thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

droptine801 said:


> Does anyone know of a place or a person that could give any information on old fishing rod ,reels and lures thanks


droptine801.....there are quite a few 'older' gentlemen on this site that could help you with _old_ stuff...............there's Al Hansen, GrandpaD, Finnegan and even old Pete could be some help. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey .45 watch it.................... I don't know squat about fishin stuff. :mrgreen:


----------

